# how to cook moist pork chops?



## Doc

I'm not much of a meat eater or cooker, but occasionally I get a taste for a porkchop (bone in --no more than a 1/4-1/2 thick). I buy them on sale, but every single time, no matter what recipe I follow, I overcook them and they taste and feel like leather.

I love the pan-seared -- the crust -- and I love pan gravy. But, oven will work, too. Also, crock pot (I realize they may not have crust, but they would be tender?).

If anyone can help me cook a moist, tender tasty porkchop, I'd be ever so grateful.


----------



## thebaker

How to Cook Moist Pork Chops
http://www.ehow.com/how_2306415_cook-moist-pork-chops.html


----------



## thebaker

http://www.ehow.com/how_2306415_cook-moist-pork-chops.html

Don't forget to wash your meat. I always wash my meat before doing anything to the chops.


----------



## Doc

Thanks for the link but don't want it so breaded. And, the directions say to cook it "depending on thickness" -- this is what gets me in trouble. 

Perhaps the better question is "how long to cook porkchops so as not to make them tough and tasteless"?


----------



## thebaker

Doc

This may help you also not sure but here is a few more links. One has a pork cooking chart.I would post more but my computer is lagging so may have to get it worked on.


Here you go sweetie.
Pork Cooking Times
http://www.recipetips.com/kitchen-tips/t--907/pork-cooking-times.asp

How to bake pork chops without drying them out
http://www.helium.com/items/1585168-crazy-good-pork-chop-recipe

How To Make Tender and Juicy Pork Chops
http://www.howtodothings.com/food-drink/how-to-make-tender-and-juicy-pork-chops


Sorry n ot more of a help.


----------



## DQ

grow your own pork  seriously the commercial pork has been bred to be very very lean so they could go the other "white meat" route in marketing to the newest low fat health craze.

you might try marinating it in something that is acidic or alcoholic for several or more hours first, that is the only way I can chew my way through store bought pork chops. this will break down the meat so it won't be so tough.my standard marinade consists of soy sauce, ginger, vinegar (the acidic part) garlic and black pepper. approx 2 parts soy sauce to one part vinegar (maybe a bit heavier on the vinegar then that)n and the rest to taste. let that sit for at least 3 hours imo.

when we got the meat back from our butcher from the two hogs we raised (berkshires) I was astounded by how flavorful and juicy the meat was due to the excellent amount of fat in the meat....not just subQ. I previously was not a fan of pork except for sausage type products, bacon and sometimes ham. this was pork you could cook and eat like a good beef steak.


----------



## Beaners

When we pan fry ours we just dip them in some flour and seasoning and throw them into a pan with a bit of oil. I've never had a problem with them being tough or dried out if I eat them right away. If you let them sit and get cold they can be a little tough, but they don't last that long around here. I've found that the chops without bone are always dry and tough no matter what. They are also the only kind that my mother would make growing up. Bleh.

I say eat them as soon as they come out of the pan. My husband and I eat them like this, cooking them one at a time and eating them as soon as they are done. As soon as they hit temp (we have a meat thermometer) we take them out of the pan and get to eating them.

Kayleigh


----------



## Doc

*******: how thick are the ones you cook and for how long? Medium heat? I do not have a meat therm. nor do I think I will raise hogs just for an occasional pork chop. Maybe I'll give up this endeavor.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

If you cook them much like you would a good steak....
Rather than high heat to sear a medium heat to cook more thoroughly, you definitely do not want to overcook your meat.


----------



## NCLee

For thin chops, I cook them unbreaded on a two burner castiron griddle on the stove. It's on medium heat with a light coating of canola oil.

Lay the chops on the griddle. Watch the edges of the chops. The edges will turn from pink to white as they cook. When the white creeps almost all the way to the top, turn them over and let them cook just a little bit more. When I turn them, I usually add just a splash of Worcheshire sauce. 

The requirements for cooking pork have changed in recent years. It used to be that pork had to be cooked until it was like shoe leather. Now a little very pale pink is OK. It's still not OK to cook it to rare like beef. I guess medium rare to medium would be the equivalent. 

And, don't forget, that chops, like other meat keep on cooking for a while after it's removed from the pan. This carry over heat can take a chop from perfect to overdone, so take it out of the pan before it reaches the perfect stage. 

Hope this helps, a bit.
Lee


----------



## Beaners

Doc said:


> *******: how thick are the ones you cook and for how long? Medium heat? I do not have a meat therm. nor do I think I will raise hogs just for an occasional pork chop. Maybe I'll give up this endeavor.


Sometimes they are the thick ones, sometimes they are thin. It just depends on what is on sale. The only reason we have meat thermometers is because my husband and I have both worked in restaurants, I forget that not everyone has a few sitting around. If I'm not using the thermometer I just cut a slice open to make sure it looks done. The pan is usually set just above medium. Try to keep the breading off of one edge of the chop. When you put it in the pan on the first side watch until the meat has turned color around halfway up the chop. Then I flip it, and give it just a little longer after the meat has turned color on the entire edge. The edges cook faster than the middle. When I think it is pretty close I just cut through one of the thicker parts of the chop and turn it to see if it is done.

If you really decide to give up on cooking them, just send whatever you have left to me. I'll take them! Actually I'm half tempted to pull a pack of chops out of the freezer for tomorrow night after all this talk about cooking them. Mmmmm.....

Kayleigh


----------



## copperhead46

I guess my way isn't too healthy, but, I put a an inch or so of oil in a cast iron skillet, dredge the chop in some seasoned flour and put in hot grease. let it fry till nice and browned and turn it and let it fry on the other side till it's nice and brown. You'll see that the juices that come up on the top of the chop are clear, not pink. If you're not sure just cut it open and check it for "no color". 
Hope you get some good pork chops cooked up.


----------



## upnorthlady

here's what I do for pork chops - I brown them in butter or margarine in a cast iron skillet along with onions for a couple minutes on each side until they are nice and brown. Then put the meat in a roasting pan (I use one of those black speckled ones with a cover). Add hot water gradually to the cast iron skillet to deglaze the pan and get all the juices and crusty bits. Pour this over the chops. Add more water to the roasting pan to cover the chops about 3/4 up. I also put in a beef bouillon cube and season with salt and pepper. Bake for about 1 1/2 hours covered at 350, turning once. You will end up with chops that are browned, baked tender, and you can make an excellent gravy out of the roasting pan liquid by putting it in a saucepan and bringing to a boil. Thicken with a flour/water paste (usually 3 T. flour to 1 cup water. Simmer until thick. Now you have gravy.


----------



## stormwalker

Try brining them before you fry them.
Don't overcook!
Don't worry about trichinosis unless you like to eat rare pieces of bear!


----------



## Old Swampgirl

Use McCormick baking bag for Pork Chops. It's for sale around the seasonings section. It has the seasonings in one section & the plastic baking bag in the other section. Just follow the directions. Even if you leave them in the oven longer than directed, which I usually do, they come out moist.


----------



## DW

Brown the chop, ( I also add some onion) dump in a can of green beans & quarter how many potatoes you want, cover until potatoes are done. This is a good one dish meal.


----------



## Gianni

Ours go in the grill when it's warm and under the broiler when it's cold. When the juices turn from pink to clear get them off if you are eating now. If you have to wait pull it when the juices are still pink as it will continue to cook.


----------



## eam

What Stormwalker said - brine them first. Especially since you prefer them so thin. It's easy, a bit of salt and bit of sugar, water to cover. Brine them for 1-2 hours. Then bake in any of the ways mentioned - pan fried (start with a really hot pan, won't take but 2-3 minutes a side tops, baked, etc.

You can also add seasonings to the brine - red wine, soy sauce, garlic, etc.

Elizabeth


----------



## tinknal

Thin chops tend to overcook before they even get a nice brown on them. Try rubbing them with sugar about 10 minutes before cooking. They will brown up very nicely.


----------



## TedH71

Get the thin boneless pork chops. Swish them through some flour and seasoning to lightly coat both sides. Heat skillet on medium. When skillet gets hot and a drop of water dances across the surface, add enough oil to coat the bottom. Wait a few seconds for the oil to heat and do not leave the pan while the oil is heating or you will have a flash fire. After 15 seconds, add the pork chops. Cook a few minutes until they are brown and then turn them. After the second side is brown add a teaspoonful of water, quickly cover them and turn the heat to low. Let them cook 10 or so minutes before you lift the lid to check to see that they are tender and thoroughly cooked.

Gravy:

After you take the pork chops out of the pan, leave all the drippings and little pieces that have fallen off. You may have to add a tiny amy of oil if the pan is too dry, but it shouldn't be. Turn the heat back to medium. Add 1 or two spoonfuls of flour. Get a fork and spread the flour out so it browns evenly. After it browns, add 1 to 1 1/2 cups of milk. Turn the heat up a bit, but stir constantly with the fork and scrape the bottom of the pan as you go or the milk and flour on the bottom will burn and you will have charcoal. The milk will start to bubble and boil a bit. It will also thicken. It takes about 5 min or so to cook so be patient and stir a lot. Take it off the heat before it turns to glue. Don't leave the pan sitting on a hot burner or you will never get the goo out of it. Get the gravy out of the pan and immediately squirt in some soap and water to loosen the cooked on gravy.


----------



## ginny63

I brown my pork chops on both sides, pour about 1/2 c cold leftover coffee over pork chops. Cover and let cook about 10-15 min., turn one time. They are pretty brown color. Make red-eyed gravy with drippings. Since I started cooking with coffee they are never dry.


----------

